# R5 Servo Autofocus Eye tracking question.



## RJRivero (Sep 29, 2020)

In the AF Menu 5 --> Initial Servo AF pt for Face Tracking 

There are three options: 
1) Initial AF pt set for face Tracking
2) AF pt set for spot af, single-point AF or Expanded AF 
3) Auto 
"You can set the initial AF point for Servo AF when the AF method is set to [Face + Tracking]
o Initial AF pt set for Face [+]: Servo AF Starts from the AF point set as the initial point for Face + Tracking
o AF pt set for Fine Point, single-point, Expanded AF: Servo AF Continues from the AF point set for spot AF, Single-point AF or Expanded AF when switching to face + Tracking."

So what is the real difference between the first two selections? I'm starting in AF Servo mode, it doesn't seem to matter. If I'm starting in AF One Shot, Lock focus, and then switch to Servo, it doesn't seem to matter.

What am I miss-understanding?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 29, 2020)

RJRivero said:


> In the AF Menu 5 --> Initial Servo AF pt for Face Tracking
> 
> There are three options:
> 1) Initial AF pt set for face Tracking
> ...


Ha! I've often wondered the same, as I've been using the R for a year, and it has the same options.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 29, 2020)

Isn’t that so the selected starting point is the same when you switch modes? I used to so annoyed that my initial point wasn’t in the same starting position when swapping between single and auto tracking.
Not sure if this function is the same as I described though.


----------

